# Suggested Feeding Schedule



## bsmith5684 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am about to start my first African Cichlid tank and my fish will be in on Thursday. I have done a lot of research on habitat and species so I think I have those aspects down. I have read several conflicting suggestions for type and frequency of foods and feeding. Please give me any suggestions you have for types of foods and frequency of feedings for the following fish. They will all be juveniles.

Red Zebra
Acei
Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos
Pseudotropheus saulosi
Synodontis multipunctatus

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Unless they are fry (under one inch) once daily with New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula will work well.

There are other foods that will work too, but this is what I would do.

How are you cycling?


----------



## bsmith5684 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tank is fully cycled with Tiger Barbs that I am moving to another tank once my fish arrive.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree with DJ.. What size tank and do you have a m/f ratio??


----------



## bsmith5684 (Aug 5, 2009)

75 gallon

4 unsexed acei
1 male red zebra
4 female red zebra
1 Male Maingano
3 Female Maingano
6 unsexed Saulosi (hope for 2 male to 4 female)
4 Multi Cats


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I use New Life Spectrum 1mm sinking pellets. It's one of the best foods availible (if not the best). It's complete and the only thing you have to feed. Feeding once a day is fine and alot of people skip feeding one day a week (I usually feed twice a day becuase I'm so over stocked I want to make sure all get some but once in a while I skip a day too). I watch as I'm feeding and try not let alot of the food fall to the gravel but since you have the synodontis you will probably want some on the substrate for it to eat. I use NLS wafers for my pleco and the mbuna love them too so I feed that usually after lights out for the night so the pleco can get it.

I use to feed some veggies just for fun and it's suppose to be good for them but with NLS it isn't necessary and since I've stopped feeding veggies I haven't had ANY health problems so in my opinion in this case (of feeding mbuna) easiest is best (just use NLS and that's it). Some people feed blood worms but it's a big no no as it can cause bloat.


----------



## bsmith5684 (Aug 5, 2009)

So are there any freeze dried, frozen of live foods I can feed as a treat? I like to vary what I feed my fish. But if you guys think the best bet is to stick with just the pellets daily I will probably go with that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish you have chosen are not carnivores. Treats are more for the owner than the fish, but as Dewdrop mentioned veges are fun. Cucumber, romaine, peas, etc. Just be scrupulous about removing all bits/pieces after 10 hours or rot will set in.

All fish needs are met with the NLS so treats, while fun for the owner, are not necessary for the fish.


----------

